# Riding with injured back and strong back supports?



## black_horse (9 November 2011)

As some of you may be aware but i have a cronic bad back, and probably will do for the rest of my life. I currently have a prolite back support, i use it whenever i am not sitting. (So all day at work and when riding). It 'stabalises' my back, making it possible to walk.

I broke my coccyx (sp?) and prolapsed 3 discs in my spine as well as substained a significant leg injury 5 years ago. Never suffered any form of back problem and was very atheletic prior to the accident. I suffered from continued siatica, RSD and SI back pain as well as pelvic and hi[p pain on the right hand wing of my pelvis.

The old adage was to rest a bad back but i have ridden all my life and riding tends to help me. Dee has such a big walk that her swinging lossens my back a little before doing more advanced work. 

But today i am crippled. Having hacked out (involved a lot of rising trot up hill) and schooling after, i can barely stand up. Im almost in tears if i try. Its been 3 weeks since i first triggered my back. I am on 5mg of diazepam four times a day, 60mg of codeine phosphate four times a day, 500mg of naproxen twice a day for the back. Alongside this i take 20mg of nortriptyline twice a day (a much stronger form of the amitriptyline family) 300mg of pregabalin three times a day and 30mg of mirtazapine once daily.

Do not get me wrong, the prolite is a fab piece of kit, but i think i need something stronger. Any ideas?


----------



## nikkimariet (9 November 2011)

Feel so sorry for you, coming from a family steeped with genetic back problems. Currently in total agony also 

Regular 'light' exercise is the best way to keep my problems manageable (as well as regular chiropractic treatment - I'd imagine chiro is not an option for you with your injuries?), so just wanted to say you're not mad, exercise really does you good!! Re: riding, if my back is really bad I tend to steer clear of trot (partic rising) as it jolts my hip/back which sets off my hip/back and stick to walk and canter.

Will be interested to hear of any super strong back supports.


----------



## skye_and_i (9 November 2011)

i feel your pain, my backs buggered too and resting makes it worse. i saw a sports physio earlier this year and ive always worn a back support with varying success but she recommended a different type which stabilises the hips more. It has worked wonders for me

http://www.appliedbiomechanics.co.uk/


----------



## black_horse (9 November 2011)

nikkimariet said:



			Feel so sorry for you, coming from a family steeped with genetic back problems. Currently in total agony also 

Regular 'light' exercise is the best way to keep my problems manageable (as well as regular chiropractic treatment - I'd imagine chiro is not an option for you with your injuries?), so just wanted to say you're not mad, exercise really does you good!! Re: riding, if my back is really bad I tend to steer clear of trot (partic rising) as it jolts my hip/back which sets off my hip/back and stick to walk and canter.

Will be interested to hear of any super strong back supports.
		
Click to expand...

Well this is the problem. I have a bowen guy (who is wodnerful and treats the horse as well as me) but due to my quiet rare nerve disorder (the RSD) i was told by my specialist at guys and st thomas' to steer clear of chiro/osteo people. I tried hydrotherapy but this results in a massive RSD attack and i needed lifting out of the pool in agony as every muscle in both my legs and hips cramped :S

If dee were more established i would just walk/canter/walk, but she needs the trot work to help her mind loosen and focus (does that make sense?) How is your back nikki? I saw your comment on FB about it being bad :S my utter sympathy.

I tried pilates and equipilates for the horse rider, but the strain was too much on my leg and it almost resulted with me being on crutches for a month (luckily crutches, though might help my leg, really mess my back up!).


----------



## Willeeckers (9 November 2011)

Your right old advice was to rest, more up to date advise is to try and keep moving, gently though!

I guess you have probably been through the mill with various forms of treatment but if not perhaps try an Osteo (gentler than a chiro!) or a private physio.

With regards to back supports have a look on the website linked below. I have used it plenty of times ordering stuff for myself and patients (I'm an Osteopath  )

The link is to the back support page, but has quite a lot of injury management advise which is very good - its not linked to me in anyway, I just find it a very useful resource 

http://www.physioroom.com/catalog/Back_Supports_Braces/2277.html


Edit to add: Sometimes a good old fashion ice pack can be pretty effective for pain relief (helps bring the inflammation down) 10 mins on the area, 20 mins back in the freezer and then 10mins back on.
Hope you feel a bit better soon, have some gentle (((hugs)))


----------



## skye_and_i (9 November 2011)

ive never goten on with chiro or osteo's but have alsways been managed well by sports physio's, they understand that you cant just stop working ect and manage the situation accordingly


----------



## black_horse (9 November 2011)

Willeeckers said:



			Your right old advice was to rest, more up to date advise is to try and keep moving, gently though!

I guess you have probably been through the mill with various forms of treatment but if not perhaps try an Osteo (gentler than a chiro!) or a private physio.

With regards to back supports have a look on the website linked below. I have used it plenty of times ordering stuff for myself and patients (I'm an Osteopath  )

The link is to the back support page, but has quite a lot of injury management advise which is very good - its not linked to me in anyway, I just find it a very useful resource 

http://www.physioroom.com/catalog/Back_Supports_Braces/2277.html


Edit to add: Sometimes a good old fashion ice pack can be pretty effective for pain relief (helps bring the inflammation down) 10 mins on the area, 20 mins back in the freezer and then 10mins back on.
Hope you feel a bit better soon, have some gentle (((hugs)))
		
Click to expand...



oo i might PM you and pick your brains 

My drs are stalling on sending me for more xrays and an MRI, i was given a physio referal and recieved a letter through the psot saying i never turned up for the appointment i never heard about.... typical *rolls eyes*

I know myself to move around is better and i am trying not to do too much. Someone else is tacking up my horse and grooming (im bandaging as i do not trust anyone else to (old story) but i sit on a stool to do so, my horse is used to it).

Should i be concerned about a feeling like it is being crushed? My back hurts right in the SI joint, right in the centre (obviously inpinged a nerve as diclofenac didnt touch it). When i stand up i feel like i am leaning really far back and feel weak down both legs. The normal nerve sensation tests dont work on me due to my nerve damage in my leg but there is reduced strength in my legs. But i do get times of reprieve from the pain. It isnt cronic all the time. I felt it 'go' again wheni dismounted (dismounted onto a mounting block so not so much concussion going up my joints).


----------



## Willeeckers (9 November 2011)

Feel free to PM me 

ah the good old NHS physio system - don't you just love it!!

Just to clarify your SIJ (sacroiliac joints) are actually either side of the base of your spine, they are the joint between your sacrum and pelvic bone, so not sure if you mean these or your LSJ, which is the very bottom joint in the spine, the SIJ's dont have discs in them, the LSJ does - have a look at the wiki article on sacroilliac joints if I've confused things, its actually quite a good article!

With regards to a crushing sensation and leg weakness, I'd say if this is a new sensation to you - get it checked! If this is coupled with any change to your bladder/bowel function or any unusual numbness round your seat area it needs checking straight away (as in A&E).  

Otherwise, try lying flat on your back with your legs resting up on something, like the sofa (knees bent, thighs vertical, calf horizontal) this can help traction the lower spine and take the pressure of the area. If it makes it worse though - stop!

If your worried or your symptoms have changed/worsened a lot then make sure you get it checked, unfortunately sometimes you have to be a bit on the pushy side to get things done on the NHS


----------



## nikkimariet (9 November 2011)

Black_Horse said:



			If dee were more established i would just walk/canter/walk, but she needs the trot work to help her mind loosen and focus (does that make sense?) How is your back nikki? I saw your comment on FB about it being bad :S my utter sympathy.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger  Totally makes sense, trot work gets Bruce much more focused and he's easier to ride into the contact. We can manage without the trot work for a light session at home, but at a comp etc I just grit my teeth and get on with it!!

Back is super sore and as you say, a 'crushing sensation' across my lower back, gradually creeping into my pelvis. Same as you, mine isn't always bad. I can go for weeks feeling awesome and then one day I feel it 'go'. It's usually my hip that is the aggravator of the situation, causing a muscle spasm. Which then sets my back off. Which means I move/sit/ride in a defensive position which affects my shoulders and neck.....!!!! I have to do the ever so bhs leg over the neck dismount......

Looking forward to a dinner of codeine, celebrex and chips 

ETA if the crushing sensation is new/unusual please get it checked as soon as poss (as per persons above advice! I am used the sensation and it is 'normal' for me!


----------



## black_horse (9 November 2011)

this is me riding yesterday, i think im curving my spine too much (in a support belt)

http://youtu.be/Vj4GrsU0a2I


----------

